# For Some Teenagers, 16 Candles Mean It’s Time to Join Uber



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/09/s...-candles-mean-its-time-to-join-uber.html?_r=0


----------



## amp man (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for posting, Mark. Here is another NYT link from the same page you posted. http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/26/s...e-tip.html?rref=collection/column/disruptions

Wrote the author, and asked him to cease the perpetuation of misinformation regarding Uber tipping.


----------



## GearJammer (Jul 9, 2014)

How quickly will Uber shut down his account?

"The Service is not available for use by persons under the age of 18."

https://www.uber.com/legal/usa/terms


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

GearJammer said:


> How quickly will Uber shut down his account?
> 
> "The Service is not available for use by persons under the age of 18."
> 
> https://www.uber.com/legal/usa/terms


Many parents set up accounts for their kids in the kids name using the parents credit card. Though I would not pick up a kid younger than 12, it is a great way to help out the soccer mom.


----------



## 3irtySomething (Mar 11, 2015)

Markisonit said:


> Many parents set up accounts for their kids in the kids name using the parents credit card. Though I would not pick up a kid younger than 12, it is a great way to help out the soccer mom.


I have used my account to have Uber pick up my 13 year old to take her to school when she missed the bus. I have also picked up teens. I don't see an issue as long as the parents are aware and do not hold the driver or Uber personally responsible. I liked that I could see the route the driver took on GPS when taking my daughter to school. I find it comforting.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

It's great. I damn sure would not put a kid in a stinky cab.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

3irtySomething said:


> I have used my account to have Uber pick up my 13 year old to take her to school when she missed the bus. I have also picked up teens. I don't see an issue as long as the parents are aware and do not hold the driver or Uber personally responsible. I liked that I could see the route the driver took on GPS when taking my daughter to school. I find it comforting.


So after all that's come out about the crappy background checks per uber will you still put your kid in one?

And how do you ensure parents won't hold you or any driver responsible if something happens?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Markisonit said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/09/s...-candles-mean-its-time-to-join-uber.html?_r=0


POST # 1 /Markisonit: Bethankful
Bison adds
to the Mini Parade of Gratitude for
Additionally Appropriate Linked articles.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

amp man said:


> Thanks for posting, Mark. Here is another NYT link from the same page you posted. http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/26/style/10-20-apps-are-changing-how-we-tip.html?rref=collection/column/disruptions
> 
> Wrote the author, and asked him to cease the perpetuation of misinformation regarding Uber tipping.


POST # 2 /@ampman : Bisonic Kudos-be-
Upon-You for
OneUpping a Solid by contacting the
NYT author/perpetuator of Misinfor-
mation.

Nice Ride/Avatar y'got there.
Bison welcomes further Substantive
Content from You!


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

3irtySomething said:


> I have used my account to have Uber pick up my 13 year old to take her to school when she missed the bus. I have also picked up teens. I don't see an issue as long as the parents are aware and do not hold the driver or Uber personally responsible. I liked that I could see the route the driver took on GPS when taking my daughter to school. I find it comforting.


Just be aware that it's against Uber policy and the driver has every right to, and should deny the passenger when they are under 18yo. Here is one of MANY incidents that should NOT be comforting to you at all: http://www.chron.com/houston/article/Houston-Uber-driver-accused-of-rape-6177712.php


----------

